# Nissan 270R Hood.



## .akai (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been looking everywhere for the past week or so for this hood or one like it. I cannot find a wide selection of S14a hoods anywhere, and when I saw this one, i feel in love, only to be deserted as I cannot find anyof them anywhere. Someone please help me with some hoods or with this one. thanks.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

The Zenki S14 is not an S14(a), the chasis code is just "S14," the a means after, also "kouki" means newer/later model. The Nismo 270R model was a Zenki S14, and the hood IMO is ugly...that look was meant for the stock GTi-R hood for the top mount intercooler. Not flamin you at all brotha, just educating. I think the sexiest hood for the Zenki has to be the JUN hood..Very sick... and very functional.

-Alex B.


----------

